
How to make a Twitter bot - Anon84
http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2008/12/how-to-make-twitter-bot.html
======
turkishrevenge
I wrote a bot that generates @replies a little while back. The motive was to
"send" a message that refers users to our service when a specific type of URL
is mentioned by a user. We have a policy which we adhere to VERY strictly
regarding messaging users one time only. You'd be surprised at the amount of
positive feedback we received.

~~~
riklomas
Is that a little spammy considering the users haven't asked to be send a
message?

(Oh, here's my News.YC Twitter bot if anyone's interested:
<http://twitter.com/newsycombinator>)

~~~
turkishrevenge
It's kind of a gray area. If we received negative reactions, we'd stop, but so
far the responses have been overwhelmingly positive.

